
Hartford InsurTech Hub announces its 2020 cohort of startups - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/189111374787/hartford-insurtech-hub-2020
======
TauruSeer
Great class this year! We're excited as we've seen the next stage of cyber as
"resilient operations" and adopting more software processes for years now.
Thanks for sharing. [https://hartfordinsurtechhub.com/hartford-insurtech-hub-
anno...](https://hartfordinsurtechhub.com/hartford-insurtech-hub-
announces-2020-cohort/)

